# Insurance Renewal for me 19 :) Over the moon



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I've had my skyline for nearly a year now and I just got my renewal in. 
I am over the moon! £4000! Im very happy, thats dropped £4500. 

I know, It's  for alot of you but still for me being 19 I am very happy, I had to tell 

Sorry guys your gonna see alot more of me


----------



## johnthesifu (Feb 14, 2007)

assuming by ur avatordo u drive a 34GTT?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah why do you ask? 

Soon to be a GTR


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Four *thousand* pounds on car insurance and you're _happy_?!!!

Bloody hell mate.

I love my Skyline, don't get me wrong, but if my insurance got hiked up to 4 big ones I'd sell the car in a heartbeat. 

Horses for courses and all that though


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Do you mean its dropped FROM £4500 to 4k or dropped £4500?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

It dropped from £8500 to £4000. It is a bit wild for insurance.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

:runaway: think of the 32 you could buy with 8.5k!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Dare I ask where a 19 yr old gets £4k - £8k to blow on insurance???


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

I think the lad deserves an award for being dedicated enough to spend that much just to have a skyline 

BETTER £4000 on insurance for a really good car than buying a sh1t car such as a corsa/nova etc and spending £8000 on it like most younger people do !!!!

I think he has more sense than most !

and i bet the rewards for having such a car when your 19 pays off when you pick up a few laides hehe....


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

MacGTR said:


> It dropped from £8500 to £4000. It is a bit wild for insurance.



so his last policy was either 8.5k up-front or circa 800 per month?
how much are R34 GTTs to buy?
surely you're better 3rd party only!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

i went the same route, my first car was a Supra turbo @ 20 your better buying a stupid car paying the daft insurance etc... than buying a 1.2 corsa from a dealer


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

plkettle said:


> I think the lad deserves an award for being dedicated enough to spend that much just to have a skyline
> 
> BETTER £4000 on insurance for a really good car than buying a sh1t car such as a corsa/nova etc and spending £8000 on it like most younger people do !!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you plkettle. 

Am not a chav so nova and corsa was out the question lol 

As for the last bit, I am Married


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Ian C said:


> so his last policy was either 8.5k up-front or circa 800 per month?
> how much are R34 GTTs to buy?
> surely you're better 3rd party only!



I paid in full so it was done. 

I really only wanted fully comp for obivious reasons.


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

married! and you still get away with it lol.
thought my insurance was bad at 2500 tpft at 20 but 8k and paid up front..........GOD DAMN! lost for words ,hats off to you mate.


----------



## GTRUK (Jan 26, 2007)

Is this for real? £8k insurance? More money than sense?
Geez!


----------



## JamesA (Apr 8, 2007)

Jeeeesus. I paid £3700 at 21 until I cancelled the policy a few months later on my GTR:lol: 
Then down to £2400 which was still loads for a porper like me.

How do you pay for that at 19??


----------



## M.R32 (Oct 7, 2006)

thats a bit of a drop mate (Y) nice one!

i have only 3 more payments on my insurance untill april next year when im 20, and will hopefully have 1 year ncb.
mine was 3700 at 19, hoping it will drop to 2500 ish..

i'd rather buy a £4K R32, and spend £3K on insurance, than spend £7K on a corsa or something similar from Mr Dealer and then loose that when i take it off the forecourt and get raped by the finance company 

+ not many 19 year olds have Skylines


----------



## M.R32 (Oct 7, 2006)

JamesA said:


> Jeeeesus. I paid £3700 at 21 until I cancelled the policy a few months later on my GTR:lol:
> Then down to £2400 which was still loads for a porper like me.
> 
> How do you pay for that at 19??


IIRC he has his own business
same as moi.


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

Im 22 and pay 3k+ to insure my skyline. Its all anyone ever asks me when i tell them about the car. I was weighing up the options before i got the car as to weather or not pay that money but i can safely say that was one of the best decisions i have ever made. It means i treasure every trip out in the car lol. Can understand why you would pay that sort of sum to insure one. So long as you can afford it-do it.:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

JamesA

Holy thred resurrection  Am 20 now and paying 4k for the R34 and 1k for the R1. If your lucky enough to live in essex and in need of a skip, I'l give a nice discount for GTROC :thumbsup:

m.32

I know of 3 19 year olds in england including me, one of which has wrote off hes GTT. 
Please be careful and always keep traction control on  unless you have a aftermarket ECU so TCS is disconnected lol

But on a serious note, maybe taking the car to north weald to learn you and the cars limits. 
Glad to see your enjoying the skyline smile :thumbsup:


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

was that GTT a GTR copy? as he was at one of my meets and proceeded to stack it when he left.


----------



## kneesparks (Jul 1, 2007)

Dam. i thought i was payin alot at 27 (£830 Fcomp) should go down this year tho. I Did ask them how much extra it would be for a GTR instead of a GTS-T they told me same price HUMMMM do i tune the car more or get a sorted GTR???


----------



## M.R32 (Oct 7, 2006)

GTR RGT said:


> JamesA
> 
> Holy thred resurrection  Am 20 now and paying 4k for the R34 and 1k for the R1. If your lucky enough to live in essex and in need of a skip, I'l give a nice discount for GTROC :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


i dont have traction contol lol
but i dont tend to drive it in the wet though


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi5 said:


> was that GTT a GTR copy? as he was at one of my meets and proceeded to stack it when he left.


No it wasent, but good to hear another one has been stacked 

So thats 2 out of 4


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Hats off to you, better to have what you want, whatever the cost. I drove a 911 Turbo when I was 21, rather then, than when I'me 50.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

To be honest the reason that young people crash more is because they drive their 1.2 Corsas with their foot flat to the floor. Grandmas shopping car is not designed to handle high speed driving.

If you are young and drive a fast car you quickly learn to respect it. My Skyline is the first "fast" car i have owned (I was 19 when i got it, 21 now) and although i have driven much faster cars before its learning to harness that power everyday. 

I think all young drivers who wish to drive performance cars should have Mandatory I.A.M or ROSPA training. The things i learnt from doing I.A.M i think have saved my ass a few times.


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

Totally agree!


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

i was 20 when i bought my r33 gtr, and i was 18/19 when i bought my e46m3 the insurance is 840 fully comp a year and im over the moon with that!!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> To be honest the reason that young people crash more is because they drive their 1.2 Corsas with their foot flat to the floor. Grandmas shopping car is not designed to handle high speed driving.


completely agree. i drive pretty much daily a '06 bmw 730...(due to my quad is of the road for the moment). feels very stable at higher speeds, fine with braking etc etc...

about 2 weeks ago i had to drive my friend's clio (dont worry, its only his cheap runabout, he drives a stage 1.5 S13...2 of them), nice wide road, very clear...i was following him in his S13, no one about so i put my foot down. after some considerable time...the car reaches 70 leptons (speed limit on that road!), when i suddenly had to brake....

all i can say is brown trouser moment. 

if that happend in the bmw, no troubles at all. if i was driving any other car i drive frequent, i could even have braked a few seconds later:chairshot 


no way im driving a sodding clio thing ever again


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

I've seen Rem get shot down a couple of times in the past with the 'I'm 19' and 'GTR' posts where people have assumed he's a corsa 1.2 merchant with a deathwish and a deluded dream. I didn't actually put 2 and 2 together until I met him and then realised, because of his age, it was the same person. It's easy to make a judgement about a 19 year in a 500bhp skyline because, statistically, they are way more likely to be stacking it obviously . Having met Rem on a couple of occasions though I can only say the bloke is a top fella and displays a level of maturity towards skyline ownership/tuning way beyond his years (that makes me feel old lol)
When I had to ask about the insurance cost I nearly spat my pint out but I know that he's earned it and clearly dotes after the car
You can call anyone a mug for spending 8k on insurance but if it's your dream to own one and you have the disposable to do it...surely that is better than buying a 1.0 corsa and spending 8k on bodykits, ice install etc that'll you'll never get back?
I still think you're a loon by the way Rem...


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you Ben:bowdown1: 

What you doing sunday? Fancy a pint? :thumbsup:


----------

